

The Slurpr – Mother Of All Wi-fi Access Points - mtgx
http://bomega.com/2007/05/29/the-slurpr-mother-of-all-wi-fi-access-points/

======
gbeeson
Felt like I just jumped in the way back machine for this one. I was actually
hoping for a hardware update or additional news - there is not.

------
linker3000
"Press Release – May 29, 2007"

??

------
Armbrs
Mark Hoekstra passed away in 2008.

